# A Detailing DVD/Video Guide



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

I know AG have one but its not that great and its old. Is there anywhere else I could buy a dvd from thats is decent?

Thanks
Speedy


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

You can have a look some of the Meguiars ones here
http://www.meguiars.com/video/

I'm sure they sell the video/DVD if you want it.


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Or perhaps some of the Detailing World big guys could get together one day and make one? All you need is a decent camcorder - video editing by PC (that's computer!) is a piece of the proverbial these days.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

scragend said:


> Or perhaps some of the Detailing World big guys could get together one day and make one? All you need is a decent camcorder - video editing by PC (that's computer!) is a piece of the proverbial these days.


It would sell very fast aswell.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

very fast indeed


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

andy c / brazo / 182 where are you


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Found these on Autopia as well

http://autopia.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67747&highlight=video

http://autopia.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67421&highlight=video

http://autopia.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67220&highlight=video

Dave


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

db_abz said:


> Found these on Autopia as well
> 
> http://autopia.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67747&highlight=video
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate.


----------



## sworks16 (Dec 13, 2005)

i've had a video camera and i'm localish to andy and and brazo etc to make a video, i also have a new pic just ripe for video editing?


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

sworks16 said:


> i've had a video camera and i'm localish to andy and and brazo etc to make a video, i also have a new pic just ripe for video editing?


We need to get the boys on to the case. The proceeds could go towards the running of the forum or something. :thumb:


----------

